# Decision Email Received: UPS package returned to Sheffield/NHS Surcharge Refund



## KimmiePoo (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I received an email yesterday stating that a decision has been made on my application and the subsequent UPS tracking information email. The tracking on my package said picked up but never updated with any other tracking info so I called UPS this morning and they said that my package had been returned to Sheffield because of a security inspection.  I'm so disheartened about this as waiting two days with such life changing news is forever already. 

Has anyone had this happen before? How did you resolve it?

Also, I'm obviously super worried that the result will be a denial. I have read on here that some people have known that their visa was denied because they saw the NHS surcharge fee returned to their account before they even received the decision email. To all who have been refused, when was the NHS surcharge fee returned to your account?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Hopefully they will resolve the shipment problem. It sounds like just a matter of time, at least the parcel isn't lost!

With an unexpected IHS refund (which generally seems to be an indication of a visa refusal), experiences really differ. Some people just see the surcharge refunded to their bank account or credit card without receiving any email about it. I think in most cases, the refund has been pretty immediate (before documents are returned) but I don't think it will help you to speculate negatively... This is just a shipment delay, not in itself a cause to be concerned. I will think positive thoughts for you! xx


----------



## Hope8790 (Feb 23, 2016)

Does the refund always mean refusal? they really are appalling how dare they do it without telling us what the decision is first.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

what was the outcome....did you get your visa....?




KimmiePoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an email yesterday stating that a decision has been made on my application and the subsequent UPS tracking information email. The tracking on my package said picked up but never updated with any other tracking info so I called UPS this morning and they said that my package had been returned to Sheffield because of a security inspection.  I'm so disheartened about this as waiting two days with such life changing news is forever already.
> 
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP hasn't logged on since this post 31/2 months ago so you are unlikely to get a response.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks nyclon.... i bet it must have been good news.




nyclon said:


> The OP hasn't logged on since this post 31/2 months ago so you are unlikely to get a response.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

I thought they issue IHS refund after the verdict of appeal if you excercise your right of appeal in case of refusal


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

I really dont know , but from what i have read on this forum.... IHS fee is sent out when application is refused. It is refunded before the person receives document.



ILR1980 said:


> I thought they issue IHS refund after the verdict of appeal if you excercise your right of appeal in case of refusal


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

tunderule said:


> I really dont know , but from what i have read on this forum.... IHS fee is sent out when application is refused. It is refunded before the person receives document.


what happen if applicant go for appeal and win it? do they pay fees again?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, at the time the visa or leave is issued.


----------

